# Goat with gooby eye, but otherwise healthy?



## AnnaLease (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, one of my two goats, has had a gooby boogery eye the last couple weeks.  She seems otherwise perfectly healthy as far as I can tell.  She has a shiny coat, she's eating her grain, plenty of hay and weeds, minerals, water, poops fine, energetic, etc...   If it was pinkeye, wouldn't her eye be much worse and wouldn't my other doe have gotten it by now (she hasn't)?  These are both Nigerian dwarf does in milk.  The breeder wormed them with Ivermec right before I got them, and I have been using Molly's wormer since I got them, so I don't think it would be worms.  What should I do?  Are there any other signs of illness I should be looking for?  (I'm a new goat owner.)  Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2012)

I would be putting terramycin or some other antibiotic eye ointment in her eyes at least twice a day.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would be putting terramycin or some other antibiotic eye ointment in her eyes at least twice a day.


X2. I know they aren't goats, but...we have one or two kittens per year that have goopy eyes and the vet gave us an antibiotic to put in their eyes for a week and it clears it right up.


----------



## AnnaLease (Aug 11, 2012)

OK, I looked up terramycin on Amazon and they didn't have it.  Can I get it at TSC or a pet store and do I need to get it from a vet?  Or can I use something for humans?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2012)

You just need some type of eye antibiotic ointment. I would think TSC has something but you can definitely get it from the vet.


----------

